# Jim Hogg Bow Buck



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

I arrowed this buck a couple weeks back, old buck with serious mass.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great buck! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Very nice buck!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Man oh man , good looking buck, yes sir.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Hum-dinger!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Mass is right, that is a stud!! congrats!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice bow buck!!!


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Beast!


----------

